# whats your most favorite horror movie?



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

would like to here what your most favorite horror film is.....

even if it scares the crap out of you........so far none have scarred me lol

mine would have to be halloween 1 and 2 the late version

cheers steve


----------



## redlittlejim (Jun 15, 2011)

They


----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2011)

The first one I ever saw was The Fly when I was like eight. I was scared of the dark for a couple of years after that.

As for favourite, it's a toss up between Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003 version) and Halloween (Rob Zombie version)


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 15, 2011)

The Blob


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

saximus said:


> The first one I ever saw was The Fly when I was like eight. I was scared of the dark for a couple of years after that.
> 
> As for favourite, it's a toss up between Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003 version) and Halloween (Rob Zombie version)


 
yeah rob zombie dose a great job......when it comes to horror films like, house of a thousand corpse


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 15, 2011)

I havent watched a horror movie for years. I still cant stand the sight of clowns after watching "It" when i was about 9! I used to love Candyman and all the nightmare on elm st movies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I havent watched a horror movie for years. I still cant stand the sight of clowns after watching "It" when i was about 9! I used to love Candyman and all the nightmare on elm st movies.


 
"IT" was a great Stephen King film.....in its time....clowns are pretty freaky looking


----------



## marteed (Jun 15, 2011)

When one scares me it will be my favorite, lol. Love all the supernatural stuff, I know this isnt a movie but I absolutely LOVE True Blood! Cant wait for season 4 to start. 
It, candyman and elm street scared me as a kid. Especially IT, i used to put the plug in to have a shower, lol. Dolly Dearest also scared me a little as a kid, if no one has seen it, it is a little like chucky.
I think its funny all the movies you watched as a kid that scared you looked so "real" until you watch them as an adult.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 15, 2011)

I loved candy man and have never said it 3 times *shudders* I loved the Nightmare on elm st.,'s and all the Childsplay(Chucky)movies
Hmmmm the first few Saw movies too(really got to me) and the original Exorcist(sp)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> I loved candy man and have never said it 3 times *shudders* I loved the Nightmare on elm st.,'s and all the Childsplay(Chucky)movies
> Hmmmm the first few Saw movies too(really got to me) and the original Exorcist(sp)


 candy man candy man candy man lol

chucky is a dude......i have a statue of Jason fri 13th holding a big knife that sits on my bed side table looking right at me....on a full moon he looks awesome ........it gives my partner the creeps lol it was given to me as a gift....and i could not think of a better place to put it....


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2011)

"The Thing" has always been a fav of mine.

Supposedly a film called "Rec" is meant to be very good!

I'm also a massive fan of the vampire remake of "Let the Right One In" -  Let the Right One In (2008) - IMDb which is:

"Let Me In"

YouTube - ‪Let Me In - Trailer‬&rlm;


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

here is one for you CrystalMoon

i showed this pic i drew a while back to my grandmother and she said " why what a lovely little boy lol

i have one of Freddy to


----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2011)

There is a movie that I have tried to find the name of for years. I saw it when I was pretty young and so only remember brief snippets. There is a group of people partying/picnicking (?) on a lake and there is something in the water that keeps killing them. 
The one scene that sticks in my mind best is where one guy gets pulled through a gap in the pontoon/boat thing and all you see is his finger with a ring and the finger slips down and leaves the ring...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> "The Thing" has always been a fav of mine.
> 
> Supposedly a film called "Rec" is meant to be very good!
> 
> ...


yeah saw it was a great movie

wasn't Purana s was it saximus ?


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 15, 2011)

I like pet cemetery. I watched it when I was about 7 and it scared the crap out of me lol. I watched again recently and still think its good. I also like Saw. I have the all 7 of those movies on DVD


----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm don't think so. I seem to remember it being one monster


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 205705
> here is one for you CrystalMoon
> 
> i showed this pic i drew a while back to my grandmother and she said " why what a lovely little boy lol
> ...


verryyy good I "likes" it a lot...luv to see the one of Freddy
you need to do Tiff to match Chucky LOL


----------



## cleobhp (Jun 15, 2011)

Last house on the left, awesome movie.


----------



## hrafna (Jun 15, 2011)

tough choices, it also depends on what you class as horror! 
predator
alien
saw 1
hellraiser
halloween- the mr zombie ones!
wolfcreek
scream




house of wax (only because paris hilton's acting is scary)


----------



## NotoriouS (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw the Exorcist when I was about 5, scared the crap out of me then. Haven't seen a 'horror' movie that I've liked/been scared of since then.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

here is the Freddy one i did CrystalMoon


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 205709
> here is the Freddy one i did CrystalMoon


That is absolutely MAD..... "loves"it super impressed 
Crystal


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well showing my age a bit but the movies that scared me when I was a little kid were critters, tremmors, pirahna's etc. They are just funny to watch now but I still love them, as far as newer ones, house of a 1000 corpses, the devils rejects, saw 1, the grudge, the ring, the eye (original), rec is pretty good. I have to say I love the zombie films as well, 28 days later, tokyo gore police, tokyo zombie, shaun of the dead, zombieland etc etc. Im sure there is heaps I've forgotten.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 15, 2011)

There is a movie I have never watched but my wife keeps threatening to put it on and the threat alone is enough to make my stomach turn, its called "THE NOTEBOOK". AARRGGHH.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool drawings [email protected], i'm more of a thriller person but favourate horror will allways be nightmare on elm st, Wes craven is a great writer and director


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 15, 2011)

There is a few notebooks 

Attack of the killer tomatoes..


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 15, 2011)

I was just getting over my clown phobia from watching "The Poltergeist" when i saw "IT". Im big enough to pull a clown apart with my bare hands but they still give me the heebijeebies.


----------



## Carnelian (Jun 15, 2011)

Love all the old horror movies mentioned, when I was about 6 I saw Friday the 13th, scared the ******* out of me but from then on I have loved horror movies.

Ones over the last few yrs that I liked are, Thirteen Ghosts, Final Destination & The Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## longqi (Jun 15, 2011)

Sax
Im pretty sure that was just one part of a four part movie
Ie about 25minute scene
4 kids
Lake
last kids pushes his girl in and thinks hes safe?

The horror movie which set new standards for fear factor has to be Jaws
Some people stopped swimming and have never swum since
That scene where just a head drops out of a boat has been imitated so many times
Have a beach party one night and play the soundtrack
Water will be empty in seconds

Technically not very good
But for its effects on normal peoples lives
Bloody awesome


----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2011)

longqi said:


> Sax
> Im pretty sure that was just one part of a four part movie
> Ie about 25minute scene
> 4 kids
> ...


 That sounds like it. Do you know what it's called?


----------



## shell477 (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha gee this thread takes me back to being a kid.
My siblings and I watched horrors from about the age of 7, we always went back for:

Hellraiser movies
Nightmare on Elm st movies
It
night of the living dead movies
chucky movies

The only horror that has got to me since i was a kid was 13 ghosts. really gave me the creeps.


----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a little ashamed to say The Blair Witch Project scared me too actually. Just the final scene though...


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2011)

YouTube - ‪REC trailer‬&rlm;


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 15, 2011)

saximus said:


> I'm a little ashamed to say The Blair Witch Project scared me too actually. Just the final scene though...


 
Great film! whats left to the imagination is far scarier than in your face gore..


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 15, 2011)

A guy at worked saw the title and said his old wedding video with his ex is the worst horror movie ever!


----------



## killimike (Jun 15, 2011)

saximus said:


> I'm a little ashamed to say The Blair Witch Project scared me too actually. Just the final scene though...


 
I never knew what motion sickness was til I watched that movie! It literally made me throw up.....

But I thought the last scene was cool all the same


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 15, 2011)

The Shining
The Exorcist
Pet Cemetery
The Thing
Rosemary's Baby
The Sentinel
Blair Witch Project


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jun 15, 2011)

House of 1000 corpses, Devils rejects, turistas (although, more a thriller), the hills have eyes 2, hostel I and II... and you can't go past the exorcist and poltergeist, saw them when I was a kid which got my hooked on horror movies


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 15, 2011)

Turistas was a good movie, scary because its a believable scenario not like a silly talking doll etc.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 15, 2011)

Bah ha ha ha ha I luv's the silly talking doll "dont muck wiff dah chuck" LOL


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 15, 2011)

I grew up on horror,as teenagers we used to see who would run first from the friday horror night.Xtro,The Burning,Rosemary Killer,Alien+'s,Omen+'s,The Fog,Deadly Blessing,
all The Nightmare movies,The 80's was the time for Wes Craven,Stephen King,John Carpenter,Clive Barker.These guys must have had some scarey twisted dreams.


----------



## Boidae (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Sheep lol :lol:


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll bite! "The Grudge" (all/ both versions)


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 15, 2011)

Never Say Never....
but seriously, Tremors. It's got an amazing storyline.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jun 15, 2011)

lol... it's funny cos when I was a kid mum would refuse to let me watch Child's Play, yet I watched exorcist and poltergeist when I was 7 or 8... by the time I was old enough to hire it myself I though it was just stupid lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 15, 2011)

The biggest looser and sex and the city. The horror.....


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 15, 2011)

Mothra

I saw one in the 70's (pommy film, black and white, made early 60's I think.) about these giant slugs with a proboscis that slowly slimed up to people (who lay there in terror) and sucked out all their insides until they looked like a paper bag. I was chuckling for days. Never caught the name and never seen it since.

The Giant Gila Monster

But most of all

Dr Strangeglove, because I see it in actual everywhere I look.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jun 15, 2011)

lol.. day of the triffids...


----------



## knobtailedgecko (Jun 15, 2011)

uno what is scary? weggei boards...now that stuff is really scary aahaha


----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2011)

knobtailedgecko said:


> uno what is scary? weggei boards...now that stuff is really scary aahaha


 This should help you sleep at night 
ouija board - The Skeptic's Dictionary - Skepdic.com


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cannibal Holocaust
Pretty gory movie, was rumoured to be a Snuff Film which is pretty funny.


----------



## Wookie (Jun 15, 2011)

I watched the loved ones not that long ago and I reckon it was great. Worth looking into.


----------



## myusername (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw Alien when I was about nine and that had me scared till I was about thirteen, then I saw the Exorcist and that had me scared till about now...


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 15, 2011)

A Nightmare on Elm Street is hard to go past. Particularly because I saw it when I was young and impressionable (my sister showed it to me when I was 7...and I was terrified to go to sleep for ages after that). 

I think the premise of a monster that can get you in your dreams is a pretty scary thing. The remake that they did recently was absolute crap though. And most of the sequels were a joke too. The first movie has the nasty, sinister Freddy that's truly scary...after the first one he became a comedian. Peter Jackson did a script for Freddy's Dead which I'd really like to have seen. 

Some guy made a concept trailer for a new Elm St movie...and it looks wicked. They should have let him make the movie instead of Michael Bay!

YouTube - ‪A Nightmare on Elm Street REMAKE **CONCEPT** TEASER‬&rlm;


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 15, 2011)

I was 5 when i first saw The Thing....... draw your own conclusions on that.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 15, 2011)

> I think the premise of a monster that can get you in your dreams is a pretty scary thing. The remake that they did recently was absolute crap though. And most of the sequels were a joke too. The first movie has the nasty, sinister Freddy that's truly scary...after the first one he became a comedian. Peter Jackson did a script for Freddy's Dead which I'd really like to have seen.



The best horrors are done on things that can be very real but can make us feel hopeless to stop it. Like Jaws. I don't know many people can stop a Great White coming at you and they are very real (I saw them on TV once). 
I think good horrors have a lot of suspense, like Alien and Saw.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Did you know when they blow the shark up at the end of the first jaws movie, if you slow down the explosion you can see the shark is filled with all the unsold E.T dolls the studio had left over from the movie merchandise.


----------



## hrafna (Jun 16, 2011)

myusername said:


> I saw Alien when I was about nine and that had me scared till I was about thirteen, then I saw the Exorcist and that had me scared till about now...


 well technically both these 2 movies are regarded as "the" scariest movies of all time. both had ambulances waiting outside the theatres when sessions were on because of people fainting, heart attack etc etc.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pansy's


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 16, 2011)

My wedding movie still terrifies me!


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> My wedding movie still terrifies me!



Ha, does that come under horror or stupid things ive done while drunk?.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 16, 2011)

my first horror movie was texas chain saw massarce leather face at a mates house at about 9 year old it was his brothers beta or VHS scared me for months


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 16, 2011)

I hired out the 2003 Texas chainsaw massacre. I quite liked it  I've been known to hire out 7 horror movies at a time, Summer's Moon was one of the last ones I watched. That was pretty good. Very screwed up, just the way I like it


----------



## krusty (Jun 16, 2011)

the devils rejects,house of a 1000 corpses,evil dead(the first one),all the nightmare on elm street's,but love all horror movies so i will watch any.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 23, 2011)

I only just remembered this one,
Christine from the Stephen King novel(of the same name)
I loved it  liked his Misery too(one bent witch lol)


----------



## sutto75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Anything with hugh grant or Katherine Heigl they scare the crap out of me.............


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> There is a movie that I have tried to find the name of for years. I saw it when I was pretty young and so only remember brief snippets. There is a group of people partying/picnicking (?) on a lake and there is something in the water that keeps killing them.
> The one scene that sticks in my mind best is where one guy gets pulled through a gap in the pontoon/boat thing and all you see is his finger with a ring and the finger slips down and leaves the ring...



The movie you are after is the second segment of "Creepshow 2" entitled "The Raft". I still dislike swimming in freshwater lakes because of that short. 

Hmm... all time favorites would have to be:

The Thing (John Carpenter's version)
Alien (Watched this on Beta when I was 8. *shudder*)
Dawn of the Dead (Original AND remake [FAST zombies?!?! Really?!?!? Sucked to be them!])
Hellraiser
Poltergeist
The Entity
The Blair Witch Project (Many, incuding my missus, simply do not 'get' how that flick was absolutely terrifying!)
American Werewolf in London
Saw 1 (Sorry but the rest were crap)
Creepshow 2 ('The Raft' scarred me for life, now that's horror!)
Twilight Zone: The Movie (That kid was frickin creepy)

Most modern horror *beeps* dog *beeps* IMO, all they seem to do is rip each other off for ideas, but a couple recent ones of note:

Insidious (Not a completely original idea but well done IMO) 
Orphan (Just didn't see that coming!)
The Others (I would have enjoyed it more if I hadn't figured it out so early in the movie. I had just seen an episode of 'The Outer Limits' a few days prior that had the same premise.)
They (A lot of cheap but well done thrills)
The Grudge 
28 Days Later (The original 'fast' zombie movie)


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

SW you are the king! Thank you


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 23, 2011)

The only ones ever to set my heart racing, (probably as I was <10yo at the time) were Jaws & Alien, saw both at the drive in theatre. I don't mind some of the modern zombie horrors like 28 Days Later, Dawn of the Dead remake, but I still watch both those original 70s movies at least a few times a year, I never tire of them.



> You go inside the cage? [_Hooper nods_]
> Cage goes in the water, you go in the water. Shark's in the water. Our shark.
> Farewell and adieu to you, fair Spanish ladies. Farewell and adieu, you ladies of Spain.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone watched the Australian film called THE TUNNEL ?

YouTube - ‪The Tunnel (2011) Official Teaser Trailer - www.thetunnelmovie.net‬&rlm;

here it is.....


----------



## lace90 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmmm....

Th human centipede...*shudder*


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

lol that wasn't scary though. It was just gross and stupid


----------



## slim6y (Jun 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> SW you are the king! Thank you



Actually, it was Stephen King... 

The Raft was in one of Stephen King's short story books.... Skeleton Crew??? I remember reading it - was really cool 

My favourite horror movie... Hmmmmm....

I have to admit for newness - I loved the Blair Witch - not overly scary... but I told my (then) gf that it was the actual footage that was found... she was so scared and horrified for weeks... 

I also enjoyed (not scared) Paranormal Activity and I saw Paranormal Activity II on Halloween - the movie theatre was packed - unfortunately I laughed so hard at the people screaming.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol, because of this thread, I had a mini horror marathon today!

A couple more of my faves that I caught up with today:

They
30 Days of Night

Watched "The Tunnel" the other day, found too many 'borrowed' elements to make it enjoyable. Obviously the biggest one being the 'cam' aspect. It has been done to death by far better flicks like BWP, Paranormal Activity (1), and heck, even "Cloverfield" (Hollywood drivel but I have a soft spot for gigantic, city destroying monsters!).


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 23, 2011)

You cannot beat Nightmare on Elm Street 3 'Dream Warriors' the eighties at its best & Freddies 'one liners' by this stage were absolutely gold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I had a dream last night i was being chased by mike Myers in Halloween....Then i woke up in the middle of the night and heard foot steps then realized i was still dreaming then woke up to reality i was relieved lol .......has any one had dreams of horror out of a film and becomes the victim .......i love em almost like watching a horror movie.....even no its a short 15 second film lol my dreams feel like they go for hours.....but apparently dreams last for a very short time.....


----------



## snakebag (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone seen a movie I think it was called Killer clowns from mars. I saw it years ago remember it as a pretty good whatch. Killer clowns start wrapping people in fairy floss and jam straws in and drink them.lol was pretty funny.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jun 23, 2011)

Frankenstein... the original.

Love it.

Or house on haunted Hill
The vincent price version.


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> The first one I ever saw was The Fly when I was like eight. I was scared of the dark for a couple of years after that.
> 
> As for favourite, it's a toss up between Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2003 version) and Halloween (Rob Zombie version)



OMG! I watched "The Fly" too - hated flies and "scientists" ever since! :lol:

I think the movie that has left its mark on me for "most memorable" would have to be "The Thirteenth Ghost"... Been on telly a couple of times now, but the DVD is best - uncut... I've now watched it three times and I still jump! Even though I know what to expect! Brilliant effects!



saximus said:


> There is a movie that I have tried to find the name of for years. I saw it when I was pretty young and so only remember brief snippets. There is a group of people partying/picnicking (?) on a lake and there is something in the water that keeps killing them.
> The one scene that sticks in my mind best is where one guy gets pulled through a gap in the pontoon/boat thing and all you see is his finger with a ring and the finger slips down and leaves the ring...



I think I know the one you mean Dan... Was it about a group of kids who "win" a trip to an island from a call-back radio show? Had Katie Holmes in it? The title escapes me just now, but will give it some thought!


----------



## saximus (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha nah it's the one Snake Whisperer said


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 23, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I like pet cemetery. I watched it when I was about 7 and it scared the crap out of me lol. I watched again recently and still think its good. I also like Saw. I have the all 7 of those movies on DVD



Did you venture to the next edition...? Pet Semetary II? (that's how it's spelt) I made my neices sit up and watch it with us one night - they don't like Stephen King any more! :lol:



hrafna said:


> tough choices, it also depends on what you class as horror!
> predator
> alien
> saw 1
> ...


 
Ah, "Wolf Creek" was brilliant! A fantastic Australian film! Loved it!  Except he was pretty gruesome, poor kids!



Twitch_80 said:


> Well showing my age a bit but the movies that scared me when I was a little kid were critters, tremmors, pirahna's etc. They are just funny to watch now but I still love them, as far as newer ones, house of a 1000 corpses, the devils rejects, saw 1, the grudge, the ring, the eye (original), rec is pretty good. I have to say I love the zombie films as well, 28 days later, tokyo gore police, tokyo zombie, shaun of the dead, zombieland etc etc. Im sure there is heaps I've forgotten.



Hehehe, I'm with you Twitch! "Critters" was so cool! Nasty teeth, could've used a dentist more often! 



Carnelian said:


> Love all the old horror movies mentioned, when I was about 6 I saw Friday the 13th, scared the ******* out of me but from then on I have loved horror movies.
> 
> Ones over the last few yrs that I liked are, Thirteen Ghosts, Final Destination & The Hills Have Eyes.



...and "Final Destination II"?



Cockney_Red said:


> The Shining
> The Exorcist
> Pet Cemetery
> The Thing
> ...


 
Another Stephen King fan? Have you watched "Misery"? Read the book first, then watch the movie... Not really a "horror" movie, but a Stephen King thriller, nonetheless! One of my all-time faves!



saximus said:


> Haha nah it's the one Snake Whisperer said



... hehehe, I knew that! Damn Creepshow! 

The Dentist
Christine (in its day)
It
Misery 
Well, any of the SK movies!
Pet Semetary I and II...

I just like watching 'horror'/'thriller'/'scary' movies for an escape - day to day life is a horror movie enough sometimes!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 24, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> You cannot beat Nightmare on Elm Street 3 'Dream Warriors' the eighties at its best & Freddies 'one liners' by this stage were absolutely gold.


"How sweet! Fresh meat!"
Loved Elm St 1-2-3 (after those......meh), although while never finding slasher movies scary, they are still very enjoyable. 
The Elm St concept was a good one too, & different to the usual psychopath with a knife/machete etc theme.


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 24, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha nah it's the one Snake Whisperer said



Creepshow was classic. I think one of the stories within that movie had Leslie Neilson too.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 24, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> Creepshow was classic. I think one of the stories within that movie had Leslie Neilson too.


Yep, other stories included Stephen King getting covered in moss, Ted Danson, Ed Harris (since Creepshow we've always referred to Ed Harris as "Hank the Dancer")....


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 24, 2011)

saximus said:


> I'm a little ashamed to say The Blair Witch Project scared me too actually. Just the final scene though...


 I watched it when it first came out and i went into it thinking it was real...it is a really creapy movie if you go in with that mindset

I was freaked out by Alfred Hitchcoks The Birds because i saw it when i was 7 then i moved to Australia and got pecked and attacked by a magpie and absolutely crapped myself....never knew there were birds that actually did this...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 25, 2011)

The Ring is about to start on telly


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 25, 2011)

Aaaahhh just remembered the Wish master......
and loved the old vincent price classics
and the old Frankenstein movies too
there used to be a Horror movie on every
Friday night on chanel 7 when I was 10/11
we would have sleepovers and watch it(used
to scare ourselves sillier lol)


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 25, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> I watched it when it first came out and i went into it thinking it was real...it is a really creapy movie if you go in with that mindset
> 
> I was freaked out by Alfred Hitchcoks The Birds because i saw it when i was 7 then i moved to Australia and got pecked and attacked by a magpie and absolutely crapped myself....never knew there were birds that actually did this...



Nice! Forgot about "The Birds". Completely original story, and to take something as banal as a 'flock of birds' and make them terrifying was pure genius!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 25, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Nice! Forgot about "The Birds". Completely original story, and to take something as banal as a 'flock of birds' and make them terrifying was pure genius!


 
It's rated pg too????? With people getting their eyes pecked out and stuff?????


----------



## Defective (Jun 28, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Did you venture to the next edition...? Pet Semetary II? (that's how it's spelt) I made my neices sit up and watch it with us one night - they don't like Stephen King any more! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love stephen king!!!!

hmmm, where do i start!
The exorsim of emily rose
the exorsist
disturbia
the grudge 1 &2
all the Saw movies
IT
Pet semetary 1 &2
the original texas chainsaw masacere 
the original trick or treat
the original amityville horror
the remakes of the above originals
the unborn
the orphan
the uninvited
friday the 13th originals and the cinema release
hellraiser
sleepy hollow
nightmare on elm street series
the hostel series
halloween series
christine
drag me to hell
wolfcreek
28 days later
28weeks later
[REC] -also known as quarantine (american version but not as good)
i've seen to many anime horror to name
paranormal isnt really horror its more a psychological thriller but i didnt sleep right for a few months as our house creaks


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Jun 28, 2011)

Paranormal activity creeped me out a bit


----------



## squishi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok I am a huge movie buff 
I acually own over 3000 dvds (inc tv series)
I am mainly into supernatural movies but I do watch a lot of slashers.
The only one that has got me which made me leave the cinema was 13 ghosts it still makes me jump today.
There is a movie called After.Life not scary but completly mind boggling.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Jun 28, 2011)

dont make them like they use to ...
have not seen a good H film in ages...

when I was little there was this movie where ever this dog went this monster thing followed it...and one of the seens was the person open up their bathroom mirror cabnet to brush their teeth..then shuts it again forgetting the toothbrush...when they open it again the whole inside is missing and then a massive hand grabs the person by the face and pulls them in...what movie is this .. been looking for years...packed my dacks at like 5years of age watching it but cant find it again to have a laugh and watch it 

OH OH OH MARSTER OR HORROR ~! short hour movies done buy named people with named actors Eg Ron Pearlman! 
worth watching all...one was banned in Aus got the ban lifted about 2years ago...
another called "Jennifer " was a tripped out movie haha watch it


----------



## Ashinator (Jun 28, 2011)

Evil Dead!


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 28, 2011)

My most favourite horror movie is ( Kingdom Of The Spiders ), l like the way they take over a country town and people get wrapped in silky spiderweb and look like a mummy.

l ordered my copy of the movie from America its not available here in Australia on DVD, you can search for it on amazon click on movies.


----------



## Jen (Jun 28, 2011)

snakebag said:


> Has anyone seen a movie I think it was called Killer clowns from mars. I saw it years ago remember it as a pretty good whatch. Killer clowns start wrapping people in fairy floss and jam straws in and drink them.lol was pretty funny.


 
"Killer Clowns from Outer Space" I think its called. Freaked me out too lol.

I adore all (older) Stephen King books, the movies, well, some are ok. I do love how he has a bit part in most of them! 
I am a bit of a b-grade horror buff, but I like to be able to see the monster, see the gore, and most movies are way too darkly lit in order to 'heighten' the horror.

Descent is great, Descent II is ok. Feast is just wrong on so many levels (I actually dry heaved for 10 minutes from a certain scene...) but has awesome monsters.

All time fave would have to be the Alien quadrilogy though.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 29, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Did you venture to the next edition...? Pet Semetary II? (that's how it's spelt) I made my neices sit up and watch it with us one night - they don't like Stephen King any more! :lol:



I haven't seen the second one yet... but I will


----------



## dreamkiller (Jun 29, 2011)

Ed Gein. Not striclty horror tho . . . kind of documentary to.

Think that a lot of recent horror characters are loosely based on this real life freak


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

be good if they made a pet cemetery 3


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 30, 2011)

Ashinator said:


> Evil Dead!



Oh Jeebus! How could I have forgotten Evil Dead! Classic doesn't even begin to describe it!

A great take on vampires can be found in "Let Me In". Not sure I'd call it horror but a great little flick none the less.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 30, 2011)

The scariest by far is toy story. what kinda dolls come alive an say there going to poison a waterhole.


----------

